# TV show thread



## snickerd3 (Sep 17, 2012)

Didn't see a TV specfic thread....

A new seaon of Bones starts tonight and my Tuesday night show has its finale tomorrow so I will down to 2 shows a week for a week or so until big bang theory restarts at the end of the month.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm kinda frustrated that Breaking Bad took a two week break...


----------



## Supe (Sep 17, 2012)

Sons of Anarchy kicked off last week, looking good so far.

TOTALLY psyched for Homeland premiere later this month, a little bit less so for Dexter only because the writing has gone downhill some over the past couple seasons.

Not sure if The League is coming back, haven't seen any commercials for it lately.

Been catching up on Breaking Bad on Netflix, seems like a good show though.


----------



## Dark Knight (Sep 17, 2012)

Am looking forward to see Revolution tonight.


----------



## Supe (Sep 17, 2012)

I've also been watching Copper on BBCA, and I like it, albeit a little less gritty than I'd anticipated.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Sep 17, 2012)

Dark Knight said:


> Am looking forward to see Revolution tonight.


Ooo....forgot about that one!


----------



## engineergurl (Sep 17, 2012)

As Bones will be competing with football, don't be posting any spoilers on me Snick... I won't get to watch it until tomorrow morning post workout since we still only have one television out of it's box...


----------



## Master slacker (Sep 17, 2012)

We're catching up with the times! We watched the first episode of the X-Files last night.


----------



## Supe (Sep 17, 2012)

Master slacker said:


> We're catching up with the times! We watched the first episode of the X-Files last night.


 :blink:


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Sep 18, 2012)

Master slacker said:


> We're catching up with the times! We watched the first episode of the X-Files last night.


The funny thing about X-Files is that it seems like something I'd like, but I've only seen one complete episode, and maybe two partial episodes. I guess when it originally aired I found something better to do.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 18, 2012)

There's only a couple of shows I am following now, and a few more that I record on the DVR to watch when I'm bored. I can't even seem to remember what shows I watch right now...


----------



## Dark Knight (Sep 18, 2012)

Revolution was OK. Not excellent but not bad at all. I did post a short summary before realizing that it was a poor job by me. So, here is a better one...

REVOLUTION


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 18, 2012)

Ready for season 3 Walking Dead!

Modern Family is on our regular list

SOA - I could have done without the burn scene in the season premiere

Breaking Bad - I am curious to see how this one ends.. I am voting for Walt to get caught and either go to jail or die.. gotta send kids the right message yah know..

The Killing - I coudlnt stay awake for season 1, actually liked season 2 and then they cancelled it..I just wann know who killed Rosie!

Hell on wheels - I should like this show but I just cant get into it..


----------



## Supe (Sep 18, 2012)

Road Guy said:


> Ready for season 3 Walking Dead!
> 
> Modern Family is on our regular list
> 
> ...


You know that the season 2 finale of The Killing DOES reveal who killed Rosie, right?


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 18, 2012)

hmm maybe I missed the last couple of episodes.. so who dunn it?

or maybe thinking back was it the young political campaign manager guy?


----------



## Supe (Sep 18, 2012)

You're half right.

Spoiler:



Spoiler



The young campaign manager beat her and put her in the trunk. It was Rosie's aunt who was having the affair with the other politician that actually rolled the car into the lake, not knowing that it was Rosie in the trunk, to "take care of the problem" for her lover. All was revealed in the last episode.


----------



## engineergurl (Sep 18, 2012)

There is this crazy show on Bravo called Flipping Out. It is hilarious! I do wonder if the people are playing it up for the camera or if it is for real... either way, it has brought me much amusment while cleaning the house and filling out job applications...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 18, 2012)

Traveling for work this week but want to check out Revolution.

Also on our list: Big Bang Theory, Modern Family, Bones, and just recently started to check out Breaking Bad on Netflix

Might check out the Sherlock Holmes show Elementary as well. And definitely looking forward to Season 3 of the BBC version of Sherlock.


----------



## Supe (Sep 18, 2012)

Where has Big Bang Theory left off? Is there anything newer than the episodes with Leonard dating Raj's sister? I don't think I've ever caught a new episode, only reruns.


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 19, 2012)

the season finale was the wedding and walowits heading to space.


----------



## Supe (Sep 19, 2012)

Never got that far. Are they trying to write Howard out of the show?


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 19, 2012)

no. From what I've read the space thing is included in a couple episodes before he comes home.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 19, 2012)

I hope they get rid of Raj. He's not funny. At all. And his gay inflections are just stupid. Also, not funny.


----------



## csb (Sep 20, 2012)

Excited that Homeland is starting up again.


----------



## willsee (Sep 20, 2012)

I mainly watch USA shows (Burn Notice, Suits, White Collar)


----------



## OSUguy98 (Sep 20, 2012)

The Office kicks off it's final season tonight... mixed feelings there... looking forward to new episodes of HIMYM, New Girl, and Modern Family


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 21, 2012)

I watched REVOLUTION last night. Not a bad start. Definitely intriguing with all the character development. I do like the "insurance adjuster" character. We'll have to see where this show goes...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 22, 2012)

^I meant to check that out, looks like it has some potential.

I'm watching a marathon of How the States Got Their Shapes on H2 right now. It's really interesting. They also have a series called Universe which is good at times.

Then again, they also had a marathon of Ancient Aliens last night. I had seen the South Park stuffing episode before, but after seeing that crap, it makes the episode twice as funny.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Sep 24, 2012)

VTEnviro said:


> I'm watching a marathon of How the States Got Their Shapes on H2 right now. It's really interesting.


Get the book. It was pretty good.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 24, 2012)

Didn't realize it was based off of one.

I'm not a history buff, I'm not a geography buff, but I'm a trivia nut and always got a kick out of state trivia. I rock out that category whenever it comes on Jeopardy!.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Sep 24, 2012)

VTEnviro said:


> Didn't realize it was based off of one.


Pretty interesting book, but kinda hard to follow at times (you need a lot of post its)

http://www.amazon.com/How-States-Got-Their-Shapes/dp/0061431397/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1348497780&amp;sr=8-1&amp;keywords=how+the+states+got+their+shapes


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Sep 25, 2012)

OK, I'm about done with Revolution.

I can't get past all the logical fallacies, and the stupid swordfights just ruined it for me.

Back to reruns of IASIP.


----------



## willsee (Sep 25, 2012)

I just picked up the first season of The Wire at the library so that's what I'll be watching until the baby is born.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 25, 2012)

Capt Worley PE said:


> OK, I'm about done with Revolution.
> 
> I can't get past all the logical fallacies, and the stupid swordfights just ruined it for me.
> 
> Back to reruns of IASIP.


So you'd prefer the old run of the mill gun fights where people unload entire clips of ammunition and hit nothing? Or if they manage to get a single bullet into a car, it explodes like it was rigged with 50 lbs of TNT? I think the sword fighting and bow 'n arrow weapons is a nice change of pace. It certainly makes the fight scenes have more substance.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Sep 25, 2012)

knight1fox3 said:


> So you'd prefer the old run of the mill gun fights where people unload entire clips of ammunition and hit nothing?


Yes



knight1fox3 said:


> Or if they manage to get a single bullet into a car, it explodes like it was rigged with 50 lbs of TNT?


Yes.



knight1fox3 said:


> I think the sword fighting and bow 'n arrow weapons is a nice change of pace.


Bows and arrows, yes. Swordfights, no.



knight1fox3 said:


> It certainly makes the fight scenes have more substance.


Not really. One guy with a sword cleaning slicing through five guys with swords (who conveniently wait their turn to be sliced into OM baloney) is just as ridiculous as the one shot exploding car, but nowhere near as cool. Exploding car &gt;&gt;&gt; guy holding cranberry sauce covered sausage up to his belly.


----------



## Dark Knight (Sep 25, 2012)

But Cap...What about that the guy with the gun that is shot at 150 times in a single scene and is never hit. Than he kills the bad guys with a few shots. That is the equivalent to waiting in turn to be sliced by the hero with the sword.

The plot seems very familiar with the movie The Postman. An auto proclaimed General leader of a militia, isolated communities that have to pay taxes to him, a former militia leader that is now against them (that would be Uncle Miles based on the previews from last night).


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Sep 25, 2012)

^^You mean like the A-Team?

I loved The Postman. Great book, and the movie stayed pretty true to the book.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 25, 2012)

Capt Worley PE said:


> OK, I'm about done with Revolution.
> 
> I can't get past all the logical fallacies, and the stupid swordfights just ruined it for me.


I'm the same way. I ruin movies for others with my pickiness.


----------



## MA_PE (Sep 26, 2012)

Capt Worley PE said:


> ^^You mean like the A-Team?


The A-Team doesn't kill the bad guys. They just injure them to bring them to justice.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Sep 26, 2012)

MA_PE said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > ^^You mean like the A-Team?
> ...


I don't even remember any injuries on the TV show.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Sep 26, 2012)

^IIRC, they actually shot a few of them in the first show or two and were told by NBC to tone down the violence following complaints by some nanny organization.


----------



## MA_PE (Sep 26, 2012)

Capt Worley PE said:


> MA_PE said:
> 
> 
> > Capt Worley PE said:
> ...


I believe that the bad guys are typically tripped or "blown" into a wall so they are shaken-up enough to be subdued and taken in by the local authorities while the A-team makes it's hasty retreat from Col. Whatshisname.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Sep 27, 2012)

Crud...what was that guys name?

Wasn't it the same dude that gave Magnum fits (Decker?)?


----------



## MA_PE (Sep 27, 2012)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Crud...what was that guys name?
> 
> Wasn't it the same dude that gave Magnum fits (Decker?)?


I think you're correct with Decker.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Sep 27, 2012)

here's another thought? Why don't they have gocarts?


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 27, 2012)

new big bang theory tonight


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 27, 2012)

New NCIS &amp; NCIS LA last night. New Tosh.0, new South Park, new CSI, and of course, Big Bang Theory! My DVR is getting loaded up quickly this week.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Sep 27, 2012)

Key and Peele wasn't as good as last year...


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 27, 2012)

anyone catching SOA this season?

Its almost like the writers are trying to win some type of death / gore award.. its gone down hill the last 2 years IMO.. I could have done without the burn scene in episode I, maybe it has a point that will reveal itself down the road....


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 27, 2012)

^ there was a lot of people posting on FB last night about how they couldn't believe what happened on SOA. I don't watch the show so I'm not sure what all the hype was about.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 27, 2012)

I have it recorded but havent seen it yet.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Sep 28, 2012)

I catch it on Netflix, so we're about to start the season after the Ireland BS. That season sucked.


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 28, 2012)

new big bang - not so great...all over the place episode


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 28, 2012)

^ I have to watch that yet, maybe tonight.

I also watched some of Last Resort. Was kind of cool in a whole "Red Dawn" kind of sense. Don't know that I'll have time to watch it though.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 28, 2012)

last resort look interesting but I think Im just gonna wait and watch it in the offseason on either dvd or netflix or something...


----------



## Boomer01 PE (Sep 28, 2012)

Road Guy said:


> anyone catching SOA this season?
> 
> Its almost like the writers are trying to win some type of death / gore award.. its gone down hill the last 2 years IMO.. I could have done without the burn scene in episode I, maybe it has a point that will reveal itself down the road....




I am shocked that they killed Opie. Even though he is technically not with the club now, I did not see that coming.

That show, and FX for that matter, has always pushed the limits of what can be shown on cable. It's amazingly addicting show, but yes it is over the top.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 1, 2012)

We actually had a few good old-fashioned arguments about the show Revolution over the weekend. One of the mechanical guys in our group was asking why people hadn't gone back to using steam power. LadyFox (civil-enviro) was more troubled at how concrete was simply just gone in certain places (i.e. O'hare). I said, I think I have it figured out. I bet all the engineers banded together and formed their own city where everything works just fine. Where they actually do have steam power, working sanitary systems, etc. Basically a fully-functional infrastructure. They are just waiting for the "others" (or people we see in the show) to find said city. We were all in agreement. LOL


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 1, 2012)

or hoping for them to NOT find them...maybe? Havedon't know the premise of the show


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 1, 2012)

^^^ Maybe they just built Racoon City underground like in Resident Evil?


----------



## cement (Oct 1, 2012)

I'm enjoying Revolution. You need to suspend belief and just go for the ride.

Has anyone seen Covert Affairs on USA ? the writing is really good! It's on hiatus for a few more weeks.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 1, 2012)

^^^ Mrs Dex watches Covert. I've never seen it.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 1, 2012)

WTF did they decide to ruin Breaking Bad by taking a half year break in the middle of the season?

Stupid.


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 1, 2012)

is covert the one with the girl from coyote ulgy?


----------



## Boomer01 PE (Oct 1, 2012)

Anyone watch Dexter?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 1, 2012)

snickerd3 said:


> is covert the one with the girl from coyote ulgy?


yes


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 1, 2012)

in the last 2 months I have seen seasons 1-7 of 24 on netflix... I think its like nicotine, I have to go ahead and finish off season 8 so I can not think about it anymore...


----------



## EAZY (Oct 1, 2012)

Boomer01 PE said:


> Anyone watch Dexter?


I do. Reminds me that I think I missed the season premiere last night.


----------



## Supe (Oct 2, 2012)

Watched the Dexter premiere, a bit disjointed, but really left me hanging for episode #2. Can't wait to see what happens!

Homeland premiere was ok, a little slower than I had hoped, but already working up to be a great season.

New episode of American Dad was awesome.

New episode of Bob's Burger's was awesome.

New episode of The Simpsons was meh.


----------



## willsee (Oct 11, 2012)

Almost done with the first season of The Wire...can't believe I didn't watch it sooner.


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 11, 2012)

cable still out...they couldn't find last weeks request. They opened a new ticket if we don't hear by today the end of the 24-48 hr hearback time they are going to be getting another call with more demands like a refund for the time without the service.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 11, 2012)

^^^ refund for time without service should be there regardless of needing multiple calls/complaints/tickets. They should only be charging you for the service they provide. No service = no charge. Period.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 11, 2012)

^ LOL at cable.....


----------



## kevo_55 (Oct 11, 2012)

Get those bunny ears out Snick!!!


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 11, 2012)

^too bad bunny ears don't work anymore. the tv downstairs would need one of those boxes to access the local stations. The tv upstairs while it is HD LCD it is on the older side so it might need one too.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 11, 2012)

Walking Dead and American Horror Story start new seasons next week.

IASIP starts tonight.


----------



## Supe (Oct 11, 2012)

I think The League also starts tonight, which has been waaaay funnier than IASIP during the past few seasons.


----------



## engineergurl (Oct 11, 2012)

snickerd3 said:


> ^too bad bunny ears don't work anymore. the tv downstairs would need one of those boxes to access the local stations. The tv upstairs while it is HD LCD it is on the older side so it might need one too.


The bunny ears work, for a while Direct TV didn't carry local channels down AL/GA... I don't remember how the wires were hooked up, but we got really fuzzy foot ball games... ended up caving and got the Sunday Ticket


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 11, 2012)

engineergurl said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> > ^too bad bunny ears don't work anymore. the tv downstairs would need one of those boxes to access the local stations. The tv upstairs while it is HD LCD it is on the older side so it might need one too.
> ...


Ok they shouldn't work anymore...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 11, 2012)

snickerd3 said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> > snickerd3 said:
> ...


They will work on any flat screen as the digital tuner is built in. Even if it is an older model.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 12, 2012)

knight1fox3 said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> > engineergurl said:
> ...


I was surprised as all get out when the new flat screen picked up all the digital local channels. Bonus!


----------



## MA_PE (Oct 12, 2012)

I got a converter box free when the gubmint was giving out $40 vouchers when the global analog/digital conversion took place. Rabbit ears on the old 13 in. analog TV in the kitchen still work just fine.


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 12, 2012)

cable should be fixed within the hr. they were supposed to be at the house btwn 8-8:30 this morning.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 12, 2012)

MA_PE said:


> I got a converter box free when the gubmint was giving out $40 vouchers when the global analog/digital conversion took place. Rabbit ears on the old 13 in. analog TV in the kitchen still work just fine.


We still have a few of those boxes around the house. We were welfare queens and glommed up all we could at the government trough.

Thank you all for the boxes!


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 7, 2013)

watched season 1 and part of season 2 of Downton Abby this weekend, streaming it on my kindle fire. Absolutely LOVE it. I hope I can squeeze the rest of if in before my amazon prime membership expires.


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 7, 2013)

I've been following American Horror Story - Asylum since it started this season. pretty freakin' bizarre. anyone else watch it?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 7, 2013)

MA_PE said:


> I've been following American Horror Story - Asylum since it started this season. pretty freakin' bizarre. anyone else watch it?


Yeah, watched last season and this season. Liked the possessed nun.


----------



## Supe (Jan 7, 2013)

I couldn't get into it. The first season I have yet to see but seems a bit more up my alley, especially with the hot maid. Jessica Lange in a nightie doesn't exactly do it for me...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 7, 2013)

I got through the first 3 episodes of the first season. Never really got through it, plus the wife got creeped out by it so I could only watch it when she isn't home. However if she's not home, I don't tend to watch TV, so consequently the rest of the episodes I had recorded on the DVR got deleted to make space for other shows/movies we watch more regularly.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 7, 2013)

As an aside, we're thinking of dropping cable after Walking Dead and Breaking Bad wrap up this season. They took away most of the cable channels we watch, and the over the air reception is pretty good.

Plus, it is a lot easier to keep track of what's going on in episodic TV when you watch it quickly, rather than once a week.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 7, 2013)

Just started watching Game of Thrones because I got the first season on Blu-ray for Xmas. Talk about medieval pr0n! Wow. But the storyline and character development is excellent IMO. Watched 5 episodes in a row and then realized it was 3am. LOL



Capt Worley PE said:


> As an aside, we're thinking of dropping cable
> 
> and the over the air reception is pretty good.


+1. Haven't had cable for over 2 years now and couldn't be happier. :thumbs:


----------

